# Jason Wu for Target!!!! :D



## Fairest of all (Jan 9, 2012)

Is anyone as excited for this collection as I am? The entire lookbook has not been released yet, but the sneak peek photos are amazing!!! The prices for the 53 pieces will range from $19-$60 and will launch February 5th at select Target stores. If this has half the hype of the Missoni line, Id be the first one in line if you want a shot at getting a few pieces


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are cute..... wish I was skinny enough and young enoug to wear then! sigh.....


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those are cute..... wish I was skinny enough and young enoug to wear then! sigh.....



I think anyone can pull them off, you included!!! Jason's clothing is known to be very flattering because it nips you in at the waist regardless of your overall size. plus you could mix and match a skirt with a top you feel more comfortable in, or with accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2012)

> I think anyone can pull them off, you included!!! Jason's clothing is known to be very flattering because it nips you in at the waist regardless of your overall size. plus you could mix and match a skirt with a top you feel more comfortable in, or with accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Not may clothes flatter my figure.... lol But I'm going to have to stop by Target next month and see how they fit! Thanks for the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 9, 2012)

Canada is getting a number of Target stores soon. I wonder if we'll get this line? Cute outfits and nice prices.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 9, 2012)

Most likely if the stores open before feb 5th they will get some of the collection, but the designer items are limited and don't get restocked. So the stores that get them at lauch are the only ones that will period. Hopefull targets website will have pieces though


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish it was coming to Australia as well...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

> Wish it was coming to Australia as well...


 Hmm I wonder if targets online site ships internationally? Ill look a bit later and let you know =)


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Target..... We have like 4 within 15 minutes of the house and one under construction.... So we're going almost every week.....


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like Target..... We have like 4 within 15 minutes of the house and one under construction.... So we're going almost every week.....



Same here.....I'm there probably 3 or 4 times a week &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

New picture!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 10, 2012)

Oooh I want that jacket!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I want that jacket!



Me too!!! I know Im in so much trouble when I go shop....Im going to try and buy everything &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

The entire lookbook is out!!!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 31, 2012)

New pics!!! Omg the dress second from the left has an attatched pearl necklace!!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 31, 2012)

It also looks like some of the pieces are going to come in different colors


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am young and skinny enough- but I hate skirts! The tops look cute tho!


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## isa170 (Feb 1, 2012)

love the mesh neck dress...


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *isa170* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> love the mesh neck dress...



It's impossible to tell from the pics, but they are actually separate pieces. That top would be really cute with the black skirt too.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 1, 2012)

There are so many pieces I really like in this line but I think they may end up being a little to "young" for my taste.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree it does feel like its geared more towards 20 somethings, though I do think the dark blue dress with the red stripe and the yellow shirt with black skirt could definitely be pulled off by anyone. Plus the accessories are adorable


----------



## divadoll (Feb 2, 2012)

Cute if I was a stick girl...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute if I was a stick girl...


See, most of the clothes look shapeless and  I am hoping its *because* the models are slender. I wish I wasn't so busy this weekend or I'd go take a look and snap some pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 2, 2012)

If it helps I saw this interview about the collection and the model wearing the dark blue dress with the red stripe was definitely not a stick and it looked GORGEOUS on her. it wont let me post the actual video on here because its not from youtube but ill post the link.

http://videos.nymag.com/video/Jason-Wu-Describes-His-Target-C#c=BHY8GF3JV9WWRQ1Y&amp;t=Jason Wu Describes His Target Collection on 'Today'


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 2, 2012)

another cute video


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, those models were MUCH better at filling out those clothes. I was not impressed with the navy blue dress at all until I saw this video. That LBD though, WANT!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

I LOVE THOSE HANDBAGS!!! 

Those must live in my closet!


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, those models were MUCH better at filling out those clothes. I was not impressed with the navy blue dress at all until I saw this video. That LBD though, WANT!



See I told you i really do think the pieces can work on a variety of people!!! I think especially the pieces that fit like that navy dress with the nipped in waists and flowing skirts are gorgeous on curvy girls. I'm setting my alarm for 5am on sunday..the missoni line sold out in 4 hours at my store and I refuse to miss out this time.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright so I'm shopping in store and found out quite a few pieces are only available online....So I'm trying to plan the pieces I'm set on trying to get In store. 

Short-Sleeved Printed Cycle Dress with Pearls in Cream, $44.99                                                        Dot-Printed Shirt Dress in Cream, $39.99







Poplin Dress in Navy, $39.99                                                                         Long-Sleeved Blouse in Blush, $34.99  Lace-Printed Straight Skirt in Blush, $29.99







And possibly Pleated Shift Dress in Blush Stripes, $39.99


----------



## Pancua (Feb 3, 2012)

The Target by my place will be carrying the entire collection. I am so there Sunday morning when they open so I can try everything on.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Target by my place will be carrying the entire collection. I am so there Sunday morning when they open so I can try everything on.



Unfortunately there aren't any stores carrying the entire collection. They have about 30% of the pieces available as "online exclusive", and the selection of in store items will vary by location. Target style said its so limited that they are spreading the pieces out between locations but that each store would definitely not be getting every piece in. I'm seriously hoping my store gets in all the items I want. The majority of posts I'm seeing say people are going to be at the doors between 5-6am. It's seriously going to be like Black Friday bad. 

This is a link that shows which pieces are in store items and which are online exclusives if you want to check 





http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2012/01/10/jason-wu-for-target-full-lookbook-prices/


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok so a few target employees have been posting about their store stock. The general numbers are one clothing item in each size 2-16 and 2 of each bag and scarf. So basically you need to be one of the first people in the door or your not getting anything. A lot of people are also camping out at the stores overnight so even if your planning on getting there an hour before opening you may be in a long line.


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 4, 2012)

We don't have a Target store here. Honestly I don't really like most of those pieces, maybe the jacket and the LBD but that's all really. Its not that I don't like colour, just not really my style or to my liking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 4, 2012)

I understand. It's definitely a look so I can see how it would be hit or miss. The shape of the dresses are a style that flatters my particular body shape and I love the retro feel to them. That style of clothing is usually much pricier so I'm excited for it to be something I can actually afford.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 4, 2012)

This stuff is so adorable!!! But currently I'm broke and in the middle of losing weight, so it wouldn't really make sense for me to buy anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 4, 2012)

I am really excited about this line! I wasn't crazy about the Missoni line and didn't want anything. There are several pieces that look like they may be work appropriate and it's affordable. I called my Target here and spoke with a very nice lady that told me the handbags were beautiful and look much more expensive than they are. She also gave me a hint and told me that they are stocking the handbags in a separate area, not on the Jason Wu display.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 4, 2012)

Ooo thanks for the hint!! I really love the bags, but I think on my budget I'm better off investing in a few dresses. Though once I see them in person I'm sure I'll be dying to have them &gt;.&lt;

What time are you heading to your store? I'm thinking of going between 4-5am...I've seen online that a lot of people are camping out so I'm hoping I wont be too far back in line.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 4, 2012)

Ummm, I'm not sure. I was just reading a couple of forums to see if anyone in my area has been talking about it. I don't really live in a city, per se, so I am unsure. I only personally know of three people that said they were going in Jacksonville. I was thinking of going at 6am.

I am dying to have the yellow blouse &amp; black skirt combo and a couple of the dresses as well. A few of them look a little to short on the models so I am hoping they won't look so short on a average person.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not so much worried about there being a ton of people so much as the stock just being really low. Most target employees have posted saying they are getting only one of each clothing piece in each size and 2 of each bag and scarf, period. So if your not one of the first people in the door your likely going to miss out. I'm 5'1 so I'm not really worried about them being too short on me, usually the opposite haha


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 4, 2012)

My sister-in-law just said the same thing. She thinks we should get there at 5am. I am going to try their website as well but I am not optimistic considering the Missoni fiasco....


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 5, 2012)

Target actually came through this time (somewhat)! I was able to get almost everything I wanted online tonight. I am still going to go in the morning to see if I can find the navy dress. Good luck!


----------



## greenapril (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like the Blue Floral Classic Flap Handbag. But I really don't need anymore handbags. I like the look of this collection but I can't even buy any of these clothes. Since they aren't likely to flatter me very much.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually was able to stop by Target a few hours ago, and they still had plenty of stuff left at mine! Unfortunately, the tops I tried on were too short and boxy, so I ended up passing. Too bad, because they were lovely in person!


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 5, 2012)

You guys are so lucky. My store had the racks 100% cleared in under 3 minutes and did not stock most of the items I was after. I actually feel lucky though the next target over had over 150 people in line at opening and the first person in brought friends and CLEARED the racks....bought $6000 in items. People were so upset and sped to my store but we were sold out by then. I ended up getting 1 dress and 1 cardigan so better than nothing, but I'm still disappointed with how target hypes these collections then only puts 1/4 of it into stores. We only had 11 items in store from the entire lookbook and most were the bags and scarves. The bad thing I'm in a small town...I can only imagine how bad it was in major cities.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys are so lucky. My store had the racks 100% cleared in under 3 minutes and did not stock most of the items I was after. I actually feel lucky though the next target over had over 150 people in line at opening and the first person in brought friends and CLEARED the racks....bought $6000 in items. People were so upset and sped to my store but we were sold out by then. I ended up getting 1 dress and 1 cardigan so better than nothing, but I'm still disappointed with how target hypes these collections then only puts 1/4 of it into stores. We only had 11 items in store from the entire lookbook and most were the bags and scarves. The bad thing I'm in a small town...I can only imagine how bad it was in major cities.



Oh wow. They let them do that knowing how many people were waiting?

I went this afternoon. I knew there would be nothing or next to nothing. All I wanted was a scarf. I was hoping for the cat scarf, but none were left. I did end up with the wagon wheel scarf. They told me they got 1 of each size of each item. Lame.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 5, 2012)

Just read on Extra Petite that her store limited people to 6 items. They were smart.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually ended up going to the store at about 7:00am and there was only one person in front of us. I would say that the store had about 30-40 of the 50 items including the handbags. My store had about 3-5 of each size. I grabbed the clothes while my sister was able to get the handbags we wanted. I was so happy that the skirts and dresses were not super short. I can totally wear them to work. I ended up with almost everything I wanted.

I also bought a couple things online last night. I called Target as soon as I got home to cancel the orders so someone else could buy them but the CSR said that they couldn't cancel anything older than 30 minutes. She said to refuse the order or return them to the store. I am fine with that because I didn't pay any shipping (I have a redcard) but I think it's sad. The orders haven't shipped, I placed the orders at 3am and called to cancel at 9am. They were still in a "processing" status. They could have released them so someone else could buy.

There were two women there that were clearly resellers. Both older (maybe in their sixties), clearly a larger size but they bought sizes xs, s, and m of almost every size and had about 6 or 7 scarves in their cart. They didn't get any of the handbags and  when they saw them in my cart they asked if I was going to "actually" buy them!


----------



## Autumn88 (Feb 5, 2012)

They are nice and something like forever21 style.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 5, 2012)

This is what happened at most targets. The first people in the door grabbed EVERYTHING cleared the racks


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy crap Amber, that's horrible! People suck so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meecahtan (Feb 10, 2012)

I was super excited about this but then I took a look at the collection and I don't really like it that much 






I know! it makes me super sad that I don't like it, but I feel that the clothes aren't very wearable? idk, thats maybe just me as I'm not a bright-color type of girl; well for clothes anyway. 

again, really really sad about this D:


----------



## meecahtan (Feb 10, 2012)

but i absolutely want this bag tho:


----------



## greenapril (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't get the point of buying everything and then reselling it. Yeah you make a profit but that is greedy to just grab everything. It ruins it for everyone else. They already had a limited stock.


----------



## vanessamadeup (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so upset! My local Target didn't get ANYTHING from the Jason Wu collection, and the other Targets sold out immediately. Some people have already listed his stuff on eBay, selling a $40 dress for $100!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 13, 2012)

There's a Buy, Sell, Swap group on Facebook that has been really helpful everyone is selling for retail price + shipping if you all want to check that out for any peices that your looking for a lot of the ladies have been checking their local Target daily for returns for others who are still looking for items.

Here is the link

https://www.facebook.com/groups/280868738646433/


----------



## ivette (Feb 13, 2012)

nice dresses


----------

